
Beward of Roboadvisors Bearing Low Fees - bkohlmann
https://www.wired.com/story/beware-roboadvisors-wealthfront-betterment/
======
fullshark
> The bigger question is whether this marks the beginning of the end of
> startups offering high-quality, low-price passive investment.

Probably, because what value prop is there above using Vanguard? Tax loss
harvesting isn't good enough.

